# Jerky Xpress



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Selling my Jerky Xpress dehydrator. Only used one time. I bought a smoker shortly after I bought this. $25. Located in Bountiful.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Is this still available?


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Yes


----------

